# Goshawk in my backyard



## agent A (Feb 28, 2012)

a Northern goshawk was eating a bird on my sister's swingset in our backyard

i opened an upstairs window and stuck my camera out to take pics

pretty decent considering i used a macro lens to photograph it lol



























enjoy


----------



## frogparty (Feb 28, 2012)

You sure its a Goshawk? Its definitely an accipiter, but looks like a big Coopers hawk to me. Either way its AWESOME!!! Hawks are my favorite birds


----------



## frogparty (Feb 28, 2012)

http://www.mbr-pwrc.usgs.gov/infocenter/i3330id.html

vs

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Northern_Goshawk

look at the breast difference. Im saying coopers hawk


----------



## agent A (Feb 28, 2012)

Oh u r right!!! Thanx  

Never heard of a coopers hawk lol

So he's not a goshawk, I thought it was since they r common in Connecticut


----------



## frogparty (Feb 28, 2012)

Ive never seen a wild goshawk, but I see lots of coopers, and sharp shinned hawks which are the smallest of the three. Accipiters are awesome though.


----------



## agent A (Feb 28, 2012)

They r so awesome!! Wat is the kind that looks like a big diurnal owl from far away


----------



## gripen (Feb 28, 2012)

Very nice! I love birds of prey. We have tons of red tails in the summer. Great birds.


----------



## agent A (Feb 28, 2012)

gripen said:


> Very nice! I love birds of prey. We have tons of red tails in the summer. Great birds.


Baby red tails r so cute!! :wub:


----------



## gripen (Feb 28, 2012)

agent A said:


> Baby red tails r so cute!! :wub:


Yup. I live in an old pairs territory and I have seen many fledglings over the years.


----------



## frogparty (Feb 28, 2012)

agent A said:


> They r so awesome!! Wat is the kind that looks like a big diurnal owl from far away


Look at the Northern Harrier. Has the big heart shaped face like an owl. Beautiful birds

http://www.google.com/search?q=northern+harrier&amp;hl=en&amp;prmd=imvns&amp;tbm=isch&amp;tbo=u&amp;source=univ&amp;sa=X&amp;ei=vXBNT-juDcSxhAe2qtgI&amp;sqi=2&amp;ved=0CD0QsAQ&amp;biw=1920&amp;bih=888


----------



## Mvalenz (Feb 28, 2012)

Nice pic.

We have red tails all over the place right now. I saw a bald eagle flying above my house the other day. It was awesome! We had a bald eagle nest near my house. Some environmental agency moved it to starved rock though.


----------



## sporeworld (Feb 28, 2012)

Fantastic! Especially with a Macro lens!!!


----------



## Rick (Feb 29, 2012)

Amazing animals.


----------



## sinensispsyched (Mar 12, 2012)

I LOVE ACCIPITERS, AS WELL AS ALL HAWKS! Where I live, I've got three peregrine falcon nests within ten minutes of driving! They're my favorite bird.

In a year and 1/3 of a year (when I'm 13) I might leave this hobby to join falconry, where you hunt birds of prey after their prey. I already know who I'm going to apprentice, so I'm already set.

In fact, I'm training mantises to use in a mantis version of falconry, where I would leash the mantis and hunt grasshoppers.


----------



## agent A (Mar 12, 2012)

only problem with your idea is mantises are ambush hunters while hawks actively seek out prey


----------



## sinensispsyched (Mar 12, 2012)

Yeah, I'm trying to work that out.

I could herd all of the hoppers to where my mantis is, or I could send my mantis running and hopefully notice the hopper.


----------

